# **ACE CAFE** London Meet - Pics on Page 7



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

As the Surrey meet has hit a brick wall, i was wondering if any people were up for a meet this side of Xmas.

I was thinking maybe Ace Cafe just off the North circular.

Maybe on evening next week, im open to ideas on the date so let me know.

And as it is getting colder now, i thought Ace would be a good location as you can get hot Drinks and food and im sure they serve a pint for those in need of serious refreshment.

*Edited*

ok i have spoken to Claire who was lovely shes given me the follwing dates

21st Nov - French Classic Car Night, Not too busy and we could fit in with them
22nd Nov - Nothing on so we will have the place to ourselves
24th Nov - Harley Night, as its cold those girls wont be showing up in big numbers so we can share :-* 
28th Nov - German Night, we would be out with all the metal from the Fatherland.
Whats do u think guys?

** Edited**

Ok it seems 22nd is good for most people, plus it means we get the whole place to ourselves, car park and all!!!
Also its Jampotts birthday so we can give him the bumps.

Ok guys the numbers are coming in, i will speak to Claire and get the carpark booked, that way only us guys will be able to park inside. 

list so far... 18 cars!!! 8)

Nando
Jampott
JayGemson
Genocidalduck
tdk
Was
Kam
a18ee
phodge
renton72
Wak 
J55TTC
steveh
spilmah
clived
naughTTy
khewett (maybe, but try!)
TTej


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

I was looking at their site recently - would be nice to get a TT event up there.

I'm keen.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I might be able to make it down to Ace Cafe one evening...

Went there a couple of times on 350z meets. Just be sure to avoid their "regular" nights (we did Jap night with the 350z forum) because you don't want to share the carpark with a bunch of bikers or summat 

Seriously, if you arrange it with them in advance, they'll reserve parking etc. Its a good place to play pinball, grab some cafe food and show off your cars.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Ok ill get onto them now see what days they got free, be a little empty with just three of us, any more??


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Put me down for the 22nd, sounds like a good laugh 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you go on the 22nd be careful you don't drive over any French car remains that may have fallen off during the previous evening.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I may be able to make it for the 22nd


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

me too (its my birthday!)


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

I should be able to make it.

Simon.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Ok guys the numbers are coming in, i will speak to Claire and get the carpark booked, that way only us guys will be able to park inside. 

list so far

Nando
Jampott
JayGemson
Genocidalduck
tdk
Was
TTej


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

a bit of info: http://www.ace-cafe-london.com/


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Tej, put me down.

Great place to meet :wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I will be in the area so will pop in


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Pity i used to live around the corner ,didn't have the TT then of course


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Pity i used to live around the corner ,didn't have the TT then of course


well dont let that stop you, the numbers are rising so come down anyway.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Dont forget to let them know I don't have a TT, but still want to park with you guys


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

hi guys ,
this meet sounds interesting... put me down please.i will tell my brother , the doc he has a tt . he may also come! we will come in one car . [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Tej, update list please....looking good :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi all - I'd love to come. Please add my name to the list.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Great guy

As requested Kam, the list is updated.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Guys,

What time do you intend to arrice at the Ace cafe?. I may well make it along for about 8'ish if thats not too late. Sounds like a good meet.

Chris


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey renton72, would be good if you can make it,

I have spoken to Ace Cafe and we have the car park to ourselves anytime after 6. Their security will be there but dont worry Jampott ive told em your TT eaten allot of pies, so your in with the rest of us.

There is a full food and drink menu with a bar so i doubt anyone leaving before 8.

ill add your name to the list.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll go straight after work, should be there for about 6.30pm.

Looking to be a good meet! May have to borrow a tripod for the camera though given the lack of light in the evenings now. Unless someone else is bringing a decent camera & tripod with them?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Would like to come, as a surrey meet doesn't seem to happening - but won't be able to on week nights, because of work commitments.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

With the numbers creeping up I think this could be a really good meet - count me in! Probs be there round 7.



> JayGemson wrote:
> Looking to be a good meet! May have to borrow a tripod for the camera though given the lack of light in the evenings now. Unless someone else is bringing a decent camera & tripod with them?


I have a tripod that I can bring along. Are you into photography James?

Joss.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

J55TTC said:


> I have a tripod that I can bring along. Are you into photography James?


It's Jason, but I'll let you off :wink:

Wouldn't say I was an expert but I do enjoy taking the odd photo. Would be great to borrow your tripod Joss


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry Jason, dunno where I got James from.

Ill bring it along with my camera.

Joss.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Great this is looking good, we are all set and Jay we should have some good pics, ill have to make sure she's looking her best. Their will be three Ottengier boys there! Two black, One Avus!

J55TTC, will see you there, looks like it should be a good one.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Amazing that so many Oettinger RZ owners will be there! Common as muck :wink: The photos should look stunning though, especially with Joss bringing his tripod.

Any more takers? This is lining up to be a good meet :twisted:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> Amazing that so many Oettinger RZ owners will be there! Common as muck :wink:


Yeah i know, esp silver :lol: :-*

i might rename it to Oettinger Meet


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I hope to make this one too!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Subject to work commitments I hope to make this one too.


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

[smiley=gorgeous.gif] Room for a little M/Blue 180...... can i come too please 8)

Providing I have the car back from Audi (Airbag light on again 4 the 3rd time Yawn, Yawn! )


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

spilmah said:


> [smiley=gorgeous.gif] Room for a little M/Blue 180...... can i come too please 8)
> 
> Providing I have the car back from Audi (Airbag light on again 4 the 3rd time Yawn, Yawn! )


fancy a cruise down  ?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Ive never been on that part of the north circular before.....hope i dont get lost


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Was, Sam, I quite fancy this - It's just next door to where I used to work - only ever been to the Cafe for lunch, not of an evening - perhaps I could join your cruise?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Clive , your more than welcome 8) actually we dont have a cruise yet  waiting for a Sam update 

where would be good to meet up? I will be going straight from MK so its either M1 or A5 for me.


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

was said:


> Clive , your more than welcome 8) actually we dont have a cruise yet  waiting for a Sam update
> 
> where would be good to meet up? I will be going straight from MK so its either M1 or A5 for me.


Im in your hands guy's, tell me what time and where and I'll be there, I'll be coming from North Beds, I can get to M1 J13 easily 

Be good to see you again, so soon after Kneesworth


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Think I'll come along to this too guys and gals.

Look forward to seeing you all there - probably arrive around 7:30


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Nice one Paul


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Are any of you coming close to Hatfield, and want to either swing off the A1M and meet me, or suggest somewhere enroute to meet up?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Great guys the line up is getting pretty big now, so we should get some great photos.

ill update the list , any more takers??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTej said:


> Great guys the line up is getting pretty big now, so we should get some great photos.
> 
> ill update the list , any more takers??


Have you sorted crane hire to give me the bumps? I doubt you've enough muscle, even with 10+ people attending, to get it done manually...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > Great guys the line up is getting pretty big now, so we should get some great photos.
> ...


I was thinking of this....Just remove the cage and tie you to the chord


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

Just around the corner from the London flat so will come by if the traffic on the M40 out of the West End permits..


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

jampott said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > Great guys the line up is getting pretty big now, so we should get some great photos.
> ...


Well Wembley Stadium is close and the have some real heavy lifting equipment! :lol:

or we could just give you birthday beats!! 8) :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

This is great - the more the merrier!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Clive/Sam

how does 5pm at junction 13 M1 sound for a cruise down ?

`


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Sam, Was, Tim - why don't we meet at the Shell petrol station South of St Albans, between J7 and J6 of the M1 - Tim and I can wait there, and you guys can easily find it from the M1 - and we can then easily get back onto the M1.

Couple of maps here to help you decide:


















It's the same roundabout as the Thistle Hotel, if you know that. Note that the motorway marked as A414 from M1 J7 is actually the M10...

Let me know what you think and what time you think you'd get there if you think it's a good plan.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Good plan - its on my way, and dead easy to find


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

What time are most people planning to get to the venue then? I was looking at around 7:30 but could get there earlier if everyone else is


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Was, 5pm was a little earlier than I anticipated - how about 6pm at the petrol station?

Tim / Sam - is that too early for you? Tim, shall I meet you in Hatfield?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

6pm does seem a tad early still... dunno!

Clive, you can pop into Hatfield if you like - stop by for coffee, or just meet and drive off. Either's cool. I'll be out of work early, all being well...


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

5 is too early for me too  sorry, my minded children don't leave till then 

I can make Hatfield area for about 6.30 if that is any help, if not I shall try and find my own way there, but having never been there b4 I could get lost LOL.
:wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Well we have the carpark from 6pm im gonna get there for about half 6.

This place does a full menu of food, drink and a bar so ill be grabbing a bit to eat so if anyone cares to join me. There food is typical Dinner food, but in the cold a hot Sausages and Mash will go down a treat! [smiley=dude.gif]

esp with a [smiley=cheers.gif]

we have 18 cars so far so should make it a good turn turn out.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well it sounds like Hatfield area for about 6:30 would be reasonable. I'm guessing it'll take about 45-60 mins to travel in from there (traffic depending, but it should be coming the other way...)

Definately will be tucking into some grub there... it does serve good food, I've been a couple of times with the 350z boys.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

That's fine with me. I'll pop into yours Tim for a coffee just after 6 then - can you IM me to remind me of your address please Tim.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Address details:








Ace Corner, North Circular Road, Stonebridge, London, NW10 7UD

Ace Corner is the junction of Beresford Avenue and the old North Circular Road, this runs parallel with the New Circular Road, between the A40 and the A404 (Harrow Road).

Ace Cafe London Telephone +44 (0) 20 8961 10 00

Travelling anticlockwise on the North Circular Road.
After the traffic lights at Brentfield Road (where you'll see Ikea and McDonald's), take the second exit marked PARK ROYAL, turn right, across the bridge. Turn right again onto the old North Circular Road. The Ace is 100 yards on the left.

Travelling clockwise on the North Circular Road.
Take the first exit after Hanger Lane, and continue going northeast up the old North Circular Road. The Ace is 800 yards on the left. Or take the second exit, turn left, then right onto the old North Circular Road. 100 yards to the Ace.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll be there for 7.30pm 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'll be leaving sunny High Wycombe about 6:30 so should be there sometime after 7 - depending on the traffic on the lovely M40/A40/Hanger Lane....why do I put myself through this...??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> That's fine with me. I'll pop into yours Tim for a coffee just after 6 then - can you IM me to remind me of your address please Tim.


Ask j600.com, he'll know it 

PM Sent.


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Were would be the best place to meet you Tim/Clive??

Was, are you coming over to the A1 or still going M1 ?

I shall be dropping off in Stevenage at 5.30 and then head straight down the A1,


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Sam, I'm in Stevenage, so why don't you swing by and we'll head down to Tim's?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

phodge said:


> I'll be leaving sunny High Wycombe about 6:30 so should be there sometime after 7 - depending on the traffic on the lovely M40/A40/Hanger Lane....why do I put myself through this...??


Abit of a trek for me esp due to A13 n/circular traffic........It better be a good meet  I'll be missing Eastenders for this


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be leaving sunny High Wycombe about 6:30 so should be there sometime after 7 - depending on the traffic on the lovely M40/A40/Hanger Lane....why do I put myself through this...??
> ...


Sky+ it... 

Or we could just move the meet to my house... :lol:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Sam

I am still going down the M1, can meet you at J13 or are you going down the A1?


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

clived said:


> Sam, I'm in Stevenage, so why don't you swing by and we'll head down to Tim's?


Ok, thats sounds good to me, where would you like to meet? I will be on the Gunnelswood Road Bit of Stevenage (Argyle way) if you would like to PM me your mobile I can ring you when Im leaving there if you like


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Sam, done.

Tim / Sam, shall we go down the A1, or swing by St Albans and meet up with Was? :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Ive just odne a route on RAC route planner and it tells me to go round the 25 then go onto the A1 then A41 vthen N/Circ..........this is going to be a trek. hope i dont get lost


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> hope i dont get lost


just don't follow me...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > hope i dont get lost
> ...


I'm not that silly :wink:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Looking good tonight for numbers, well done Tej. Should be a good meet.

Just make shure you all bring your winter warmers [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

All wrapped up ready to set off in a couple of hours


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Only big warm coat ive got is my crombie........hmm crombie with jeans not great but at least ill keep warm


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Only big warm coat ive got is my crombie........hmm crombie with jeans not great but at least ill keep warm


this meet is in Park Royal not Putney


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Only big warm coat ive got is my crombie........hmm crombie with jeans not great but at least ill keep warm
> ...


I worked at Park Royal for a week years ago......No one moaned then


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Looking good guys ill see you all there ill be leaving work so hopefully getting there for half past six. Kam you still meeting me there, or u gonna swing past my office??


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Im goingto have to bail. Got stuck at work, which is always the way.

Have a great night, im gutted sound a good one.

Hopefully next time.

Chris


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Have a great night guys, would love to have been there :?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Good meet - well done TTej for organising.
Nice to see some of the old faces and meet the new.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yup good meet.....Enjoyed the food........Didnt see much off the cars but i was far to cold to stand outside for long.

P.s. BTW nice recovery Tim :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Yup good meet.....Enjoyed the food........Didnt see much off the cars but i was far to cold to stand outside for long.
> 
> P.s. BTW nice recovery Tim :wink:


Recovery? Nah, what you saw was heavy understeer on shagged tyres


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Great meet, nice to see a strong turnout.

Pickup truck burning out his tyres was interesting... Why? :roll:

Scooby guy was also interesting with 690bhp but about to have a 4th engine or something like that, are their engines 100 quid or something, he spoke like changing an engine was as convenient as filling the fuel tank.

I bullied an e-bully a little but he was sitting down!

:lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Good meet - cold weather. Only managed one half decent photo.

http://www.ephotozine.com/gallery/largephoto.cfm?f=65370_1132685565.jpg

chat soon.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Yup good meet.....Enjoyed the food........Didnt see much off the cars but i was far to cold to stand outside for long.
> ...


And there was me thinking that you had just missed your turning :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Oh I had... but as I twirled the steering wheel, the tyres weren't that interested in finding grip, and growled at me. :lol:

Wasn't going anywhere near fast enough to cause a problem. Dunno what it looked like from outside, but it wasn't hairy from my seat. Just very obvious front-heavy, crap tyre-understeer.

Be glad to get shot of these Contis they're crap!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Didnt look hairy from my point off view looked all in control. Just looked as though you were missing the turning and turned at the last second. Obviously when your car regained its grip. Luckily you did turn at the last minute i was blindly following you. Mine just turned in better at the last minute


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


hehehehe I forgot the dual track is separated by that huge bridge. Was going to rejoin the carriageway I'd come off at, which wouldn't have been the best plan 

Of course yours turned in better. You have newer tyres... :roll:

Was good to see you again, bud... 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Not to mention a YOUNGER more capable driver :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> Good meet - cold weather. Only managed one half decent photo.
> 
> http://www.ephotozine.com/gallery/largephoto.cfm?f=65370_1132685565.jpg
> 
> chat soon.


Nice photo that.Gutted i couldn't make it..poxy work :?


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

What a great turn out, nice location. Well done Tej, will be a nice place for next summer. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great meet  8)

Thanks for organising Tej - good to see you again...and all the other faces old and new (to me). One or two people I didn't get to say hello to though 

Gotta get me a Riso Ring - very nice :twisted: Probably go for the more discreet of the installs though.

Tej - Darth Vader is looking reaaally nice...and only needs one Storm Trooper to protect him :wink:

Only downside of the evening....I was really looking forward to a good blast back down the A413 but they bloomin' closed it :x Had to trawl through Gerrards Cross following an A6 at 20mph :?


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Excellent meet  Very cold but what a great turn out. TTej, brilliant suggestion on venue, when I finally found it :lol: I drove past without realising at 7.15 but finally arrived at 8.15! Doh.

Good to meet some old and new faces. Apologies to Sam who I mistook for NaughTTy's other half  genocidalduck, good to meet you, good luck with the ICE install. jog, glad you could make it, sorry I held onto the TTOC flag pole inadvertantly! Kam/Clive/Tim/Steve/was/Wak/Simon/Ryan and the S3 guy whose name I can't remember, good to see you all. Joss, didn't see you mate, maybe next time. And to anyone else who attended that I didn't get a chance to say hello to, I'm sorry :?

Here's the best of my photos. White balance is terrible due to the amount of sodium street lights nearby.



















Oettinger crew 8) 









See you all soon [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Fantastic Pics guys

My friend Dee took some great photos early on so ill post them up when he sends them to me.

It was a great turnout, and Kam definatly one for a summer meet. Really good to meet you all even with the cold, the scobby guy was fun and even took Was out for a blast!!

Hope to see you all again soon at the next meet.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

A great meet and venue. Thanks for letting me gatecrash :wink: 
Good to see the old faces and some new ones too.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I thoroughly enjoyed it. It was good to meet those of you I managed to speak to! I MUST get some of those angel eyes....please santa!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

jog said:


> A great meet and venue. Thanks for letting me gatecrash :wink:
> Good to see the old faces and some new ones too.


Jog great surprise for you to show up, car was looking a bit too clean! (but a lil bird told me youd been to the carwash on the way in)

I think we'll def have to do it again but in the summer.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTej said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > A great meet and venue. Thanks for letting me gatecrash :wink:
> ...


  :wink:

Car was black as the ace of spades by the time I got home. :evil:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Tej - Darth Vader is looking reaaally nice...and only needs one Storm Trooper to protect him :wink:


Its funny you say that i did have a Storm Trooper up to Hanger Lane.

But after that the force was with me so i took the A312.

Great seeing you too, and get that ring fitted!


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Fantastic meet TTej  I really enjoyed it.

Great turn out on such a cold night, it was great to meet some new faces and see the old ones again, 

Thanks to Clive & Tim for letting me follow them down ( as snails pace for me  ) and to Clive again for guiding back to the A1 

Looking forward to seeing the rest of the photos by the people that were brave enough to take them :mrgreen:

Oh and Happy Birthday Tim [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
(dont forget if puddytat ever needs a new home :wink: ) lol
I would take the dogs too at a push, but that would take me up to 10  LOL

Hope everyone got home safely, as it did get a bit foggy for us going up the A1 

Thanks again

Hope to see you all soon  I know I will see a few at the kneesworth xmas bash.

My be I could be your standin Wife for you Paul :wink: 
Got your sorry Pm Jay, no need for sorry, neither of us minded, ( I think :? )

Sam XX


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hands off my pussy!


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

jampott said:


> Hands off my pussy!


Spoil Sport!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

spilmah said:


> My be I could be your standin Wife for you Paul :wink:
> Got your sorry Pm Jay, no need for sorry, neither of us minded, ( I think :? )
> 
> Sam XX


I'll check with Ella :wink:

and nope it didn't worry me either :lol:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> spilmah said:
> 
> 
> > My be I could be your standin Wife for you Paul :wink:
> ...


LOL :lol:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Great meet and good to see some familiar faces and some new ones.

It was great fun driving home round the M25 in dense freezing fog - not. :roll:

Nice pics Jay.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

[Kam/Clive/Tim/Steve/was/Wak/Simon/Ryan and the S3 guy whose name I can't remember, good to see you all. Joss, didn't see you mate, maybe next time. And to anyone else who attended that I didn't get a chance to say hello to, I'm sorry :?

Jay, good to see you again, glad you finally got there :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

kam said:


> [Kam/Clive/Tim/Steve/was/Wak/Simon/Ryan and the S3 guy whose name I can't remember, good to see you all. Joss, didn't see you mate, maybe next time. And to anyone else who attended that I didn't get a chance to say hello to, I'm sorry :?
> 
> Jay, good to see you again, glad you finally got there :wink:


What about me?? :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Kam Wrote:



> [Kam/Clive/Tim/Steve/was/Wak/Simon/Ryan and the S3 guy whose name I can't remember, good to see you all. Joss, didn't see you mate, maybe next time. And to anyone else who attended that I didn't get a chance to say hello to, I'm sorry


No worries Kam that chap who rocked up an an MG midget was a good friend and I ended up chatting to him most of the night.

I did feel as though I was being a little unsociable but it looked like everyone was having a good time. :?

Ill catch up with you at the next one - perhaps on the 30th :?:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

jog said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > [Kam/Clive/Tim/Steve/was/Wak/Simon/Ryan and the S3 guy whose name I can't remember, good to see you all. Joss, didn't see you mate, maybe next time. And to anyone else who attended that I didn't get a chance to say hello to, I'm sorry :?
> ...


Dont worry mate, Kam's being rude all day! :-*


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

hi everyone!
i must say it was very good to have met you all at the ace cafe.
i will be seeing you all again because you are very nice bunch. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

a18eem said:


> hi everyone!
> i must say it was very good to have met you all at the ace cafe.
> i will be seeing you all again because you are very nice bunch. [smiley=gossip.gif]


Did you get that side light sorted. Best get the Angel eyes :wink: 
Good to meet you too.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

hi dude,
hope you got home safely.it was great to meet you ... i will get my light... lights sorted on the weekend. thanks for pointing out the fault! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

